# Chicks piping on day 19



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

this is my second time incubating chicks. Everything I have read says day 21 is the day. These guys are piping and chirping loudly here on day 19. Is this normal. Have i run to hot or something else to cause premature piping. There are currently 6 eggs piping of the 59 in the bator


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

Commercial hatcheries plan on 19 days, atleast in the documentary I watched. My birds have always started hatching on day 19, nothing to worry about. I have hatched lots of chicks, and have had few problems. I am not sure why so many places state the 21 day for hatching.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Tell us about the smiley face egg?


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

OK I am a bit of a romantic... Or mischievous i guess it is a perspective thing. I set 42 eggs to incubate here at home to add to my flock and My wife who is a biology and Zoology teacher set another 18 in her classroom. I had an auto turner she did not. The X and O to mark the eggs for flipping became smiley faces, hearts and little love notes to my wife when she was not paying attention to the set up. ( thats the romantic) the Mischief comes in because I knew her students would be the ones turning the eggs and finding the love notes during class. In the end she had to have 18 eggs flipped everyday with messages about how beautiful she is and how much I Love her as turn markers. Her students , many of whom I taught in middle school had a ball with the project. We brought the eggs home yesterday because the school did not want them to actually hatch on campus.(another story, science class can't have chickens in it for health concerns). Thats the rest of the story.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Bantams/smaller breeds also go a day or so earlier.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

They can pip 24 hours before they zip, and day 20 is not bad for hatch. The temp may have been a tad high but they should be fine. 

Love the story on the love notes - that is so something my DH would do.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jhammett said:


> OK I am a bit of a romantic... Or mischievous i guess it is a perspective thing. I set 42 eggs to incubate here at home to add to my flock and My wife who is a biology and Zoology teacher set another 18 in her classroom. I had an auto turner she did not. The X and O to mark the eggs for flipping became smiley faces, hearts and little love notes to my wife when she was not paying attention to the set up. ( thats the romantic) the Mischief comes in because I knew her students would be the ones turning the eggs and finding the love notes during class. In the end she had to have 18 eggs flipped everyday with messages about how beautiful she is and how much I Love her as turn markers. Her students , many of whom I taught in middle school had a ball with the project. We brought the eggs home yesterday because the school did not want them to actually hatch on campus.(another story, science class can't have chickens in it for health concerns). Thats the rest of the story.


I'm glad I asked, thank you...how lovely


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Great story! How sad the kids don't get to see the chicks hatch


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

Had 5 hatched by this morning and another 5 by lunch time when i ran home to check on them. Cant wait to get home and see whats there. 
This pic is from before work this morning 4 here one more popped out a minute later.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

UPDATE:: 18 chicks hatched so far. One pipped the died in the shell???

Plugged in brooder and it will not heat up. It's one of those big metal ones with a heat bar across the back. 

Made this make shift brooder with stuff I have a round the Barn.
View attachment 27936
View attachment 27937


Temp is reading 95 on floor by chicks. Is this sufficient?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jhammett said:


> UPDATE:: 18 chicks hatched so far. One pipped the died in the shell???
> 
> Plugged in brooder and it will not heat up. It's one of those big metal ones with a heat bar across the back.
> 
> Made this make shift brooder with stuff I have a round the Barn. Temp is reading 95 on floor by chicks. Is this sufficient?


According to the "chicks" in your bottom picture---they are cold-----temp needs to be raised a little. 

I know you are excited and Glad things are going good. I want to say in "MY" experience I have alot better hatching % if I do not open the incubator till most all the eggs that will hatch---are hatched. If you keep opening it-----you are increasing the % of causing some to die in the egg.
"ME" personally-----I do not open mine after day 18, till day 22, To make sure most that can hatch will. Good Luck!!


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

The ones that have hatched are ok for days with no food or water?


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, they can go for about 3 days on the reserves of the yolk they absorb just prior to hatch so they'll be fine.

The chicks in the brooder look fine to me. I don't use a thermometer in my brooders, but just observe the behavior of the chicks. If they huddle together under the heat, they are cold. If they spread out as far from it as they can get, they are too hot. If they are moving around comfortably, some under the heat, other out getting something to eat and drink, they are just right. The chicks in this pic look pretty comfortable to me.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jhammett said:


> The ones that have hatched are ok for days with no food or water?


No Problem! The reason I stated the temp needs to be raised a little is all the chicks are grouped together under the brightest part of the light. I would lower the light a couple inches----you want to see them spread out some. I like to see my chicks laying around the outer part of the light meaning the middle part(brightest) is a slight bit to hot----that way if they need more heat they can move closer to the middle. You really do not need that wire over the top----unless you are trying to keep something from getting to them-----they will not be able to fly out for some time.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

House cat


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

Fire-Man said:


> No Problem! The reason I stated the temp needs to be raised a little is all the chicks are grouped together under the brightest part of the light. I would lower the light a couple inches----you want to see them spread out some. I like to see my chicks laying around the outer part of the light meaning the middle part(brightest) is a slight bit to hot----that way if they need more heat they can move closer to the middle. You really do not need that wire over the top----unless you are trying to keep something from getting to them-----they will not be able to fly out for some time.


Thanks. The temp is up and the chicks are all spread out . I also have 17 more in the incubator but have not opened it any more. This is my second time incubating and I thought i was supposed to get them out of the bator as soon as they were dry. ( thought I read that somewhere) last time i incubated 60 eggs and hatched 20, not good. This time i did 60 and am currently at 31 so its a bit bette. there are more egged i can see pips on so thats a good sign.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jhammett said:


> Thanks. The temp is up and the chicks are all spread out . I also have 17 more in the incubator but have not opened it any more. This is my second time incubating and I thought i was supposed to get them out of the bator as soon as they were dry. ( thought I read that somewhere) last time i incubated 60 eggs and hatched 20, not good. This time i did 60 and am currently at 31 so its a bit bette. there are more egged i can see pips on so thats a good sign.


 
Do you light the eggs on day 18? I like to light them on that day for the second time-----I remove any non-developed eggs. The last several times I hatched out 29 of 34 eggs using the cheap still air styrofoam incubator----But when I lighted them on day 18 there was 3 eggs that I should have taken out---they were to undeveloped---I wanted to give them a chance---so if I would have taken them out I would have hatched 29 out of 31, other times were 34 out of 39, 23 out of 27 etc. I told my Wifes son how to work his incubator and he followed my directions perfectly and he hatched 100% on his first try. His brother borrowed his incubator and did it "His" way and hatched out 1 out of 84 eggs.

Sure there are some people that say they can open their incubator any time they want and they have a good hatch percentage---I Say GOOOD----out of several people that I know personally-----they had a extremely low % and they opened theirs any time they wanted. After giving them a little directions they all hatched out over 90%. Just try it on your next batch and see if it helps you.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

I candled these on day 7 and 14. Not every egg just random the ones I candle seemed developed. Are you saying only open on day 18 and not again. Also right now I have 38 of 59 eggs hatched. One chick hatched and died in the bator and one piped and died in the egg.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

to little humidity due to opening and closing can cause the membrane to dry out and "shrink wrap" the chick so it cant get out. too much humidity can casse the chicks to drown when the membrane is internally broken but before it crack the shell. 

here in the spring it is humid so I have to not add water until later before they hatch. if I am hatching in the winter or during low humidity I add water sooner. Styrofoam bators hold water more than my sportsman so when and in what bator depends on how I treat the humidity. hatching is like making bread there are so many factors so when something works keep doing it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jhammett said:


> I candled these on day 7 and 14. Not every egg just random the ones I candle seemed developed. Are you saying only open on day 18 and not again. Also right now I have 38 of 59 eggs hatched. One chick hatched and died in the bator and one piped and died in the egg.


I am sure every one has their own way. I (and family and friends) have had Good luck Candeling on day 12 and again on day 18----the day we all take the egg turner out. If you are turning yours by hand---stop on day 18 and recandle EVERY egg, removing the "bad" ones. Increase your moisture and "I/we" do not reopen the incubator till the latter part of day 22---for No Reason. If more water needs to be added we use a long injector needle through a vent hole. 

There is some places that has a higher humidity and opening the incubator would not affect them as bad as someone in a dryer area. In the beginning of incubating I and family have Lost WAY to many chicks/unhatched eggs opening the incubator every few hours to remove a hatched chick or just to take a look. 

I glance in the view windows to see how everything is going but Again "I" will not open till the later part of day 22 unless all eggs have hatched.

Doing it this way has increased our hatch rate percentage(going by what eggs are in the incubator on day 18---lock down) big time.



38 out of 59 is nothing to be upset about----being you did not light and remove any bad eggs on day 18----sounds like your are doing good. 15+/- of those unhatched eggs could have been bad. I light on day 12 and remove any eggs that are showing no growth then again on day 18. 

To "ME" its important to remove any "bad" egg on day 18(not going to open it after day 18)----I have Never had a egg to bust and stink up the bator. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

The water tray inside bator is dry but window has moisture on it (droplets) should I add water? This is day 22. Have several eggs still in there with pips on them.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok now I 
Concerned just took the second dead chick out of my brooder. Temp is good food and water there, they aren't drowning in the water. Ideas???


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Jhammett said:


> Ok now I
> Concerned just took the second dead chick out of my brooder. Temp is good food and water there, they aren't drowning in the water. Ideas???


Its not unusual to loose a few chicks out of alot in the first few days---I have, But I also have had times that I raised every one that hatched to adults too. Make sure you have enough heat for them, feed with a good chick starter and use chick waterers----make sure they know how to drink/eat----thats All you can do-----if you loose a few----it happens.




Yes I would add some warm water to the incubator, but my normal way to add is with a long injector needle. If you are not using a humidity meter, get you one before you set the incubator the next time. 

If opening the incubator alot has happened, "IF" ANY Damage was caused from this----it has already happen. Nothing you can do to correct that-----you just Learn and try to do better next time. I personally feel you have done Great with this hatch. Good Luck!


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks I am doing all the things you have suggested. I think I haven't dipped EVERY chicks head in the warter but thought they would follow each other and figure it out


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

Next run in the incubator is going well . Followed tips removed turner on day 18 added water in tray closed lid and haven't opened again. Awful tempting bator is full of chicks day 22 is tomorrow so
I will
Open mid day and put chicks in a brooder.


----------

